# Old School Trap............



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Was rodding a main line and came across this POS old trap :blink:

A good candidate for some lye


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Uh, are you rodding that main line through a hole in a lead 2" waste line that's covered in duct tape?

Nevermind, I see the back of the cleanout.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> *Uh, are you rodding that main line through a hole in a lead 2" waste line that's covered in duct tape?*
> 
> Nevermind, I see the back of the cleanout.


 

Yeah, I'm the stupid ass POS that you seem to think I am. Why don't you do me a favor, stop hounding my a$$, stop replying to my posts and &^%$ as this will be my last reply to you 


PS: Give Plumber Rick a BIG hug for me


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> *Yeah, I'm the stupid ass POS that you seem to think I am*. Why don't you do me a favor, stop hounding my ass, stop replying to my posts and STFU as this will be my last reply to you
> 
> 
> PS: Give Plumber Rick a BIG hug for me


Attaboy, AT, confession is good for the soul!!

Well, kid, I just asked a question, posted it. After I stared a second, I caught the cleanout, which was not obvious in the background. And it does look like the cable disappears into the duct tape. Is that one of your repair jobs? Looks pretty new. Just sayin.

I will gladly STFU when fellows like you stop giving advice on equipment that you've never used and things you've never done. It's a disservice to the professionals. Few things irk me more than advice given by unqualified, ignorant, inexperience folks who think they can talk a good game. I've questioned your experience about equipment you've opined in several threads to escalate to this. 

Yeah, I called you out on your so-called advice, AT. Did it hurt your feeling?

As to Rick, hug him yourself, you seem to need one.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Drum trap. There's one at a house down the way. It's in good shape as are the pipes. Every plumber in the last 75 (?) years has left it alone. Pretty cool.

Plumber Rick...isn't he that Jewish plumber in L.A.? Gets all his work from the Temple...Slick Rick, innit....lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No slick is from txs Drums all over around here. I've seen them with the top plug recessed in rr floor. Like a co. I cut them out and look for gold in them


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i see them here used under the bathtubs. that is the worst place you can put one! :furious:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No slick is from txs Drums all over around here. I've seen them with the top plug recessed in rr floor. Like a co. I cut them out and look for gold in them


Have you found gold in the traps? Man makes sense to me. I've taken enough out to sink a ship but never thought to take a gander into them. :wallbash:
I have a couple out in my lead pile.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lots of hair and a bit of jewelry !!! I know a guy found a diamond ring in one


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Epox said:


> Have you found gold in the traps? Man makes sense to me. I've taken enough out to sink a ship but never thought to take a gander into them. :wallbash:
> I have a couple out in my lead pile.


*Not stealing this thread but, way back in the apprentice days -- time line 1955, 56 or so I was given a call to repair a leak of a loose closet spud so I slit the nuts took a hack saw and cut the brass spud between the gasket and the china -- replaced the spud but the new flush ell would not allow proper entry into the flush valve. So I disconnected the water, sat on the bowl with my knees under the tank an removed the bolts securing the tank to the wall. When the tank loosened something dropped. After the repair was made cleaning up, a diamond ring laid there, I put it in my pocket took my tool box and walked down the steps.*

*Now mom & pop the owners were sitting in their rockers I would assume that they were in their early 80'S -- I said I found something up there, mom said what did you find? I pulled out the ring -- mom broke up that was the ring she lost many years ago. It had fell down behind the toilet tank and remained there for 50 - 60 years. You talk about a happy lady, I have never seen anybody happier. It was a good day in my life!*


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow an amazing story. The joy "mom" received was worth more than the financial gain of keeping and selling it. An honest man!:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Awsome story, thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Bill. Ur honest and a bit old !!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm 55 and Bill has forgotten more than I will ever know.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur 55. Wow. That's so old too. Lol. Scary il be ther before long. Time flys


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur 55. Wow. That's so old too. Lol. Scary il be ther before long. Time flys


And how old are you Tx tape boy?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur 55. Wow. That's so old too. Lol. Scary il be ther before long. Time flys


Don't know how old you are but enjoy your age every minute especially with your wife and kids. Man time gets away really quick.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Epox said:


> Don't know how old you are but enjoy your age every minute especially with your wife and kids. Man time gets away really quick.


I do believe ur correct. Just razzing y'all. I thought 40 was old when I was 25. Now I'm 34 and 40 ain't old hell 50 ain't ether. The older I get the faster the year goes by. I guess 65 70 is old. To me. In my mind I'm 25 my body feels 34 tho. When I hit 29 is when the aches and heartburn started.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do believe ur correct. Just razzing y'all. I thought 40 was old when I was 25. Now I'm 34 and 40 ain't old hell 50 ain't ether. The older I get the faster the year goes by. I guess 65 70 is old. To me. In my mind I'm 25 my body feels 34 tho. When I hit 29 is when the aches and heartburn started.


You young whipper snapper:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do believe ur correct. Just razzing y'all. I thought 40 was old when I was 25. Now I'm 34 and 40 ain't old hell 50 ain't ether. The older I get the faster the year goes by. I guess 65 70 is old. To me. In my mind I'm 25 my body feels 34 tho. When I hit 29 is when the aches and heartburn started.


34????!!??? You're that fokking old????


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> 34????!!??? You're that fokking old????


Sucker's an absolute fossil.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *It was a good day in my life!*


That great story gave me a warm and fuzzy Bill, thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do believe ur correct. Just razzing y'all. I thought 40 was old when I was 25. Now I'm 34 and 40 ain't old hell 50 ain't ether. The older I get the faster the year goes by. I guess 65 70 is old. To me. In my mind I'm 25 my body feels 34 tho. When I hit 29 is when the aches and heartburn started.


34? Heck I thought you was just a baby. LOL jk dude. My daughter says that these days 3o is the new 20, 40 is the new 30 etc. So I guess I'm just 45,:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably ought to get back on topic...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...


Sometimes I get bored...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, twice today. Somethings wrong with this picture.:shifty:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably ought to get back on topic...





Which was..........................:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In trouble again


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Which was..........................:whistling2:


By the thread title I thought it might be about our northern friend, an unmarked van and some gummi-bears... :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> Sometimes I get bored...


Oh he's watching you too? LOL


----------

